# Vector.



## ScuberSteve (Aug 21, 2008)

I suck at vectoring.
Found a drawing on the internet.
Made a shitty vector.
Went from this:







Spoiler: to this


----------



## H8TR (Aug 21, 2008)

Did you do it over or did you just you Live Trace in Illustrator?


----------



## ScuberSteve (Aug 21, 2008)

do it over.
i've never EVER touched Illustrator.


----------



## BiscuitBee (Aug 21, 2008)

Are you sure that's using vectors?  It looks kinda' raster to me. Normally, when converting or tracing over, the lines end up looking smoother...

What program did you use?


----------



## Prime (Aug 21, 2008)

I tried Vectoring, it took me quite a while at it but i soon improved.


----------



## Twiffles (Aug 21, 2008)

I cheated.


----------



## ScuberSteve (Aug 21, 2008)

BiscuitBee said:
			
		

> Are you sure that's using vectors?  It looks kinda' raster to me. Normally, when converting or tracing over, the lines end up looking smoother...
> 
> What program did you use?



I used photoshop CS2.
And the black lines are very rastery.


----------



## Prime (Aug 21, 2008)

Broken Skye did it correctly


----------



## Rowan (Aug 21, 2008)

brokensky how did u "cheat"


----------



## BiscuitBee (Aug 21, 2008)

rowanchap said:
			
		

> brokensky how did u "cheat"



Probably used live trace in Illustrator


----------



## Twiffles (Aug 21, 2008)

I don't have Illustrator. >_>


----------



## WildWon (Aug 21, 2008)

Broken Skye said:
			
		

> I don't have Illustrator. >_>



PS filter with some level adjustments?


----------



## Rowan (Aug 21, 2008)

illustrator dont have that option dont think i got it


----------



## Psyfira (Aug 21, 2008)

ScuberSteve said:
			
		

> I used photoshop CS2. And the black lines are very rastery.


So you traced it with a paintbrush... yep I think you've missed the point. How old are you, 5?


----------



## ScuberSteve (Aug 21, 2008)

Psyfira said:
			
		

> ScuberSteve said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Lamp (Aug 22, 2008)

You should check out this site, it seems to work pretty well:

http://vectormagic.com/

Edit: Ah, I didn't notice, can only download 2 free vectors if you sign up, or else you can only download them in png.


----------



## Rowan (Aug 22, 2008)

rather than startin new topic my vectorized neku


----------



## Sir-Fritz (Aug 22, 2008)

Lamp said:
			
		

> You should check out this site, it seems to work pretty well:
> 
> http://vectormagic.com/
> 
> Edit: Ah, I didn't notice, can only download 2 free vectors if you sign up, or else you can only download them in png.


Vector Magic used to be good till they made it you had to pay and stuff.


----------



## Rowan (Aug 22, 2008)

here it is


----------



## Frederica Bernkastel (Aug 22, 2008)

I've been playing arund with vectors, I have some modified metroid pics, which have become MUCH BETTER!
I really like vectors...


----------



## Rowan (Aug 22, 2008)

yeah they look awesome like classic somics


----------



## strata8 (Aug 22, 2008)

Here's a nice one I did just then in Flash (this is HUGE):


----------



## Rowan (Aug 22, 2008)

you should use illustrator
youtube give out info on free "trials"


----------



## BORTZ (Aug 27, 2008)

lol i have a class on vector nxt semester.


----------

